# Which country in UAE is the best for investing/making money and not expensive?



## nmalik1983 (May 17, 2013)

My husband is thinking of applying to the uae, but speaking from anyones experience which country do you think is best to save money and is worth leaving the UK for?


----------



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

nmalik1983 said:


> My husband is thinking of applying to the uae, but speaking from anyones experience which country do you think is best to save money and is worth leaving the UK for?


There are no countries in the UAE, it is a country. There are however 7 emirates, Abu Dhabi and Dubai are where you're most likely to work, both can be more expensive than the UK for a lot of things, other things are cheaper. 

Salaries can be very good in comparison, depends what your husband does, it also depends on your lifestyle how much you can save, alcohol is expensive so don't expect to save loads of you're loving it up in all the fancy hotels.


----------

